# AGR Points for NJT's AC Line?



## The Metropolitan (Sep 3, 2007)

Just curious - some friends and I were looking to explore the NJT Atlantic City Line on Veterans' Day. Would this segment, if booked via Amtrak as a "Thruway Train" as it is called, offer me the 100 point reward? Any of you AGR members ever take this trip?


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 3, 2007)

The Metropolitan said:


> Just curious - some friends and I were looking to explore the NJT Atlantic City Line on Veterans' Day. Would this segment, if booked via Amtrak as a "Thruway Train" as it is called, offer me the 100 point reward? Any of you AGR members ever take this trip?


As long as you book the NJT trip through Amtrak and include an Amtrak segment, the trip will get you 100 points. But, be sure to save both your ticket stub and your printed itinerary showing the included Amtrak trip. There is virtually no chance that your points will post automatically. You will need to go back through AGR to get your points and they will want to see both.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Sep 16, 2007)

PRR 60 said:


> As long as you book the NJT trip through Amtrak and include an Amtrak segment, the trip will get you 100 points. But, be sure to save both your ticket stub and your printed itinerary showing the included Amtrak trip. There is virtually no chance that your points will post automatically. You will need to go back through AGR to get your points and they will want to see both.


Yes I've done this once. I booked the tickets on the NJT AC Line between Cherry Hill and Philly as part of a Silver Service trip to & from Florida. Dealing with some of the uninformed people at AGR, and getting the 100 points per trip, it just hasn't been worth the trouble to continue the practice. The only other benefit to getting the Amtrak tickets for the NJT trip (and you must get them by mail or in advance since you can't get them at NJT stations) is that you don't have to bring a book to read while NJT's ticket vending machine is processing your transaction and printing your tickets.


----------

